# Rule of Thumb for meat cooking



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

Im not an expert (not yet anyways), but I usually figure aprox one to one and a half hours per pound on brisket, and and hour and a half per pound on butts..I do my sausages about 3 hours turning halfway through and my abts anywhere from 2 to 3 hours depending on how many I have on...

just my 2 cents..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2005)

ditto redneck....it's nice to have a time frame to plan with, but I go by the temps.


----------



## john pen (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree 100 percent on the temp thing, but its also nice to have a rough idea how long it might take to achieve those temps...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> I agree 100 percent on the temp thing, but its also nice to have a rough idea how long it might take to achieve those temps...



Obviously, if you have someone coming over, you need to know roughly when the food will be ready.  I also shoot for a few hours early, then do the wrap and in the cooler deal.  This lets you hold safe temps for a while, but still serve hot food on time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2005)

I've never had a butt go less than 2 hours per pound. Brisket 1 - 1 1/2 per pound. Ribs (spares) 6 hours. Never timed chicken. I always give myself 3 extra hours at the end. It's always easy to hold at safe temps. For super bowl, I held 5 butts for 5 1/2 hours and couldn't handle them when they came out of the cooler!


----------



## Finney (Mar 2, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> For super bowl, I held 5 butts for 5 1/2 hours



 ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)  Don't say it.  :-#  :-#  :-#  Don't say it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2005)

Now now Chris...don't be like a newspaper reporter, write all that I said, don't take me out of context!


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 2, 2005)

The problem is BBQ is not baking. BBQ is done when it's done.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Now now Chris...don't be like a newspaper reporter, write all that I said, don't take me out of context!



That is not nearly as fun.   :-D


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2005)

Check this link on TVWB site for some pretty good estimates.  Cooking Times


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 3, 2005)

Raine
I know like me you have been cooking for a day or two and we have a feel for times but I'm surprised by brisket that are done early (real early) or late by a few hours. Trying to use time as a new cook is just a bad idea. If you think it's going to take 12 hours be sure and give yourself 16.
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 4, 2005)

1044 said:
			
		

> How long do you cook thumbs, as a rule?



Real quick...as long as it takes to remove it from the grill! :badgrin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 4, 2005)

fftop:


----------

